# Is my dog a GSD?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

So I rescued this dog from a lady and she lost the papers for her- because she is a rescue to me i did not care for the papers. But the lady said she was a full blooded GSD and that she saw the parents and that they were very big, etc.
So there has been one person who said that my dog is not a GSD, primarly because her muzzle is too short, and that GSD's have very long and thing muzzles. 

So i was wondering what you guys all thought!  
It doesnt matter to me either way, I love her a lot but thought i'd see what you guys think! 

Here are a few pictures: (She is about 5.5-6 months in these photos)
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/vtgirlt-albums7802-zelda-picture42442-zelda.jpg

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/vtgirlt-albums7802-zelda-picture42434-zelda.jpg

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-picture42402-zelda-may-1-2013-5-5-months.jpg

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/vtgirlt-albums7802-zelda-picture42426-zelda.jpg


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

She looks like a purebred long coat to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks pure  Beautiful too congrats


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Absolutely a purebred GSD coatie and gorgeous to boot!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous purebred GSD!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Aw thanks everyone for the nice replies!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She's beautiful/ She looks a lot like Lisl with a very feminine face.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's pretty, yes to GSD. Maybe a coat, look at them ears! Enjoy her.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. What's her name? How long have you had her?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Aw thanks!  
Her name is Zelda. I have had her since May 1 and loved almost every minute of it so far! This is my first GSD and she is such a love, i really couldnt ask for anything more.


----------

